# TruBendz Exhaust Feeler



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What muffler were you thinking of getting? I would be more interested in a complete ss kit. I was trying to get a response from Gibson Performance Exhaust to see if they would design a bolt on kit but never heard back from them. Ive emailed twice. Let me know what you think of Gibson too. Maybe more emails to them from others would get their attention.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I have two summit mufflers I will be using with the trubendz piping cat back kit

add your name to the list if you would be interested in the SS cat back 

I have no interest in Gibson due to the fact no other company offers anything that fits my needs for an exhaust besides Trubendz (sound, size and price)

if a company doesn't reply back to customers I just keep it moving just bad service. Trubendz has replied within 3 hours of email and has took interest in giving Us discounts on it's catback systems


----------

